# Even newer step by step



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

hah, love the Step by step war 
Here's a thing I did yesterday.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You have definitely mastered acrylic. Nice composition.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey that's no fair posting all the steps at once.:SaiyanSmilie_anim:
Really really nice work Susan. You have got this downeintre:
Oh &*(% I meant MindGem. Another Doh! moment from your Super Moderator.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great job MindGem. The only thing I can find that isn't perfect is the abrupt change from dark blue to almost white in the sky on the right side. I'm thinking this is a dark cloud moving in, but the fact that it is blue is throwing me off. 

Overall it's a joy to look at.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanx for the feedback guys. 

Terry, you're right. That was the last thing I did because I found it too bland before but the changes didn't come off right. 
I had another artist friend who also said I often forget about the background so I will work on that more.


----------

